# Parking lot lighting ocp question



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*whip*

As long as it's considered the whip part (not the branch cir.) They say 6 ft technically......


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

240.5(b)(2)


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I do a fair amount of parking lot lighting service work and I see a lot of this. Most times I see fuse holders in the base, but not always.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*whips*



partyman97_3 said:


> I do a fair amount of parking lot lighting service work and I see a lot of this. Most times I see fuse holders in the base, but not always.


In reality the whips go the length of pole down to access box. Technically, a branch circuit but everyone knows it only draws current of fixtures, dedicated, in a metal enclosure and poses no fire threat.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> In reality the whips go the length of pole down to access box. Technically, a branch circuit but everyone knows it only draws current of fixtures, dedicated, in a metal enclosure and poses no fire threat.


But not really code compliant, but when do you ever worry about that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> 240.5(b)(2)


Could apply if you also complied with this .......



> *402.3 Types. *Fixture wires shall be of a type listed in Table
> 402.3, and they shall comply with all requirements of that
> table. The fixture wires listed in Table 402.3 are all suitable for
> service at 600 volts, nominal, unless otherwise specified.


If you look at the table you will notice none of the conductors are normal 'truck stock'. 

You can go with fuses at the base as long as you use a fuse and holder listed for branch circuit protection not just 'supplemental protection' 

A better design uses large conductors for voltage drop but you still use a 20 or 30 amp breaker at the source so 12 or 10 up the pole would be fine.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*oppose*

Yes, you could use a fuse but who does that? I contend this part of the code. You already have the 50 or whatever for short circuit protection, the fixture will not use more than the load it needs typically under 20 amp anyhow of fixture wire. Even if somehow it did exceed a bit it's not going to start melting the wire til 30 amps or so. EVen if the wire melts it will just burn in half or short the ocpd 50. And it's almost always in a metal enclosure. So, I think there needs to be some sort of exemption on the length of whips of fixture heads thats all. Now, the grounding of the metal pole is waaaay more important than the 12 gauge wire off a 2 pole 50 imo


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Yes, you could use a fuse but who does that?


Lots of people.




> I contend this part of the code. You already have the 50 or whatever for short circuit protection, the fixture will not use more than the load it needs typically under 20 amp anyhow of fixture wire.


You could use the same reasoning for almost any lighting circuit.

But the fact remains it is against code.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*poles*

Of all the lighting poles I worked on (100's) I have never seen a fuse. It's the grounding I worry about. I've shown up at jobs and the poles were 120V to the metal and never tripped breaker due to no ground. Now, that's real bad


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Lots of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Of all the lighting poles I worked on (100's) I have never seen a fuse. It's the grounding I worry about. I've shown up at jobs and the poles were 120V to the metal and never tripped breaker due to no ground. Now, that's real bad


:sleep1:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Lots of people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if the pole is only 25' tall?? :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> what if the pole is only 25' tall?? :whistling2:


See post 7.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

BBQ said:


> See post 7.


I was making a joke about the 25' tap.

But, for 402.3, I don't consider a lighting pole as a fixture so I don't think that applies to the pole wiring.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I see fuseholders in poles all the time, and I install them too. Helps keep the whole circuit from shutting off if one fixture faults out. I've also seen some new LED poles with little surge protectors in the base too.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> But, for 402.3, I don't consider a lighting pole as a fixture so I don't think that applies to the pole wiring.


I don't think 'fixture wire' has to remain in the fixture.



> *402.7 Number of Conductors in Conduit or Tubing.* The
> number of fixture wires permitted in a single conduit or
> tubing shall not exceed the percentage fill specified in Table
> 1, Chapter 9.


Consider the fixture whips that can be supplied with lay ins.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

What cleared it up to me is that "you could use the same reasoning for almost any lighting ciruit"...it make s sense now that you look at it like that...


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I see fuseholders in poles all the time, and I install them too. Helps keep the whole circuit from shutting off if one fixture faults out. I've also seen some new LED poles with little surge protectors in the base too.


all maint electricians thank you! fuses in poles are the only way to go!


----------

